# Livius De Balzac And Spankone'S Watches. What Are They?



## martinwilly (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a photo of Livius de Balzac's watch in the Friday Photo thread. It's lovely. The most handsome watch I've seen.

Spankone has one similar but without the red hand.

Both Ollech and Wajs, I think. But they don't have the OW logo -instead they just have a T.

What are these watches and where can I get one? I know the first answer is that our host, RLT, stocks Ollech and Wajs and than more stock is due soon. But I can't see these models on his site.

The movement is 23 jewels I think. A decent, modern, fairly accurate and robust movement?

I've learnt from this forum that ETA make most watch movements (and are part of the evil Swatch group than I blame for making my Seamaster so hopeless) and I think O&W have an ETA movement. Is that right?

I do a fair bit of sport that might well be tough on a watch (cycling and mountain biking). Any reservations? Something killed my Aqua-terra four times, unles it killed itself.

Are the fronts saphire crystal?

Really, a very beautiful watch.

Martin


----------



## martinwilly (Sep 11, 2009)

I've found it, I think. MP 2824-2.

I've been on the O&W site and can't find it!

Vintage only? No longer made?

I'm going to cry.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, itâ€™s an Ollech & Wajs. The model I got is the MP2801, red second hand, no date and a handwound 17 jevels ETA 2801 movement. The other model, with date, has an automatic 24 jewels ETA 2824. Both movements are very robust and reliable. I use mine as an everyday â€œbeaterâ€.

I donâ€™t know if they still are made, I bought mine from Roy two years ago for Â£ 99.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Forgot to say that the crystal is mineral, not sapphire, and the ETA 2824-2 is *25 jewels*.

You could send an email to Albert Wajs and ask him if the MP series are available, or you can search for a used one, they turn up for sale regularly.

Roy has the MP series listed under Ollech & Wajs, military, but the models are out of stock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

martinwilly said:


> I do a fair bit of sport that might well be tough on a watch (cycling and mountain biking). Any reservations?
> 
> Are the fronts saphire crystal?


Something to bear in mind about the [synthetic] Sapphire crystals used on some watches Martin,Is that while being the most scratch resistant type of ''Crystal'' out there,they are not as shatterproof as the good old fashioned acrylic UB [unbreakable] type.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

martinwilly said:


> I've found it, I think. MP 2824-2.
> 
> I've been on the O&W site and can't find it!
> 
> ...


Have you considered the RLT-51 MP...? I know it's showing out of stock but it may be worth an email to Roy to see if he can make one up as he did for me :notworthy:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info_1952.html


----------

